# Tasty fried in butter mmmm



## richard lingenfelter (May 3, 2018)

Hope this try loads the plcture


----------



## richard lingenfelter (May 3, 2018)

richard lingenfelter said:


> Hope this try loads the plcture
> View attachment 12784


Thanks i used to go to Illinois every year in the spring like last of April 1st of May but now I can find them here in Southern Cal in January have a great day and a great season


----------

